# Longest lasting vegetables in the fridge?



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 10, 2012)

Was just contemplating this in another forum topic. What vegetables last the longest in your fridge?

Best example I can think of: cabbage. Cut off a quarter or a half, then throw the remainder back in your fridge (perhaps in a plastic bag in the crisper drawer) and a few months later bring it back out, peel off a few outside leaves, cut off 1/4 inch of the exposed cut part, and you're good to go to use more of it, and still put the unused part back in the fridge for another month or two...

And how long do you think a cabbage would last in the fridge? Just for an example, a fresh uncut cabbage just purchased fresh at the market then thrust into your refrigerator. Three months? Six months? I could try the experiment but I'd probably eat it sooner than that! 

I'm lucky I like cabbage. You can keep it for ages!

 Can you think of any vegetables that last almost this long, or even longer?


----------



## Caslon (Apr 10, 2012)

Cabbage and carrots maybe. I notice that my store bought cole-slaw in a bag lasts pretty long before it changes color a little, even when it does, it doesn't effect the taste that much  when you add cole-slaw dressing.


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 10, 2012)

Greeen onions arent on my list. They go so fast for me.


----------



## PattY1 (Apr 10, 2012)

Romain Lettuce seems to last quit awhile, much longer then Iceberg.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 10, 2012)

This kind of defeats the idea of buying fresh vegetables! 

In my house the vegetable that hangs around the longest is celery.  I am constantly looking for ways to work it into my cooking so I can use it up.  It keeps quite well if I buy a coarse dark green head of it instead of the more tender blanched variety.  I keep it in a vase in the refrigerator to keep it crisp and fresh.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2012)

Greg, I find that if I don't do something with the cabbage for a while, not only is it still edible, it starts growing


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 10, 2012)

Root vegetables and winter squash seem to last forever. In fact, winter squash I don't even put in the fridge, but in the cellar. Even there, they last for months. I still have squash in my cellar from last fall that are still good.

Beets, celery root, rutabaga, turnips will usually last for a couple of months in the fridge.

Carrots and parsnips are good for 3-4 weeks, though it seems dependent on the size. Big fat roots will sometimes last weeks longer.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 10, 2012)

Butternut squash deffo. 

Little gem lettuce last quite well.


----------



## GLC (Apr 10, 2012)

I find kale lasting an amazingly long time when it's in the right position in the refrigerator.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 10, 2012)

GLC said:


> I find kale lasting an amazingly long time when it's in the right position in the refrigerator.



If we're going to include all veggies, pickles of any kind, and jarred peppers last forever.

Fresh asparagus lasts a surprisingly long time as well.

Radishes, ginger, fresh horseradish (not yet grated), cauliflower, broccoli, brussle sprouts, root veggies, onions, they all last a long time in the fridge.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2012)

GLC said:


> I find kale lasting an amazingly long time when it's in the right position in the refrigerator.



Really? What position is that? I find mine starts to go yellow quite quickly.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 10, 2012)

Yep, cabbage lasts a long time. So does cauliflower.
I'm pretty sure cauliflower lasts a looong time at Andy's house, too


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 10, 2012)

pacanis said:


> Yep, cabbage lasts a long time. So does cauliflower.
> I'm pretty sure cauliflower lasts a looong time at Andy's house, too



I wonder if Andy knows what buckshot does to cauliflower???


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 10, 2012)

Of course I like cooking from fresh ingredients, but "fresh" depends on the specific ingredient. Some stay fresh longer.

Some ingredients are "fresh" or "like fresh" for months... Others die ignominious deaths in your crisper drawer in mere days. Like green onions or bag lettuce...


----------



## GLC (Apr 10, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Really? What position is that? I find mine starts to go yellow quite quickly.



(About where in the refrigerator kale kept well.)

Well, you know, I guess I need to check the temperature at that point, but it's in a bottom drawer. It's a French door model with a full width shallow drawer at the bottom and two standard type drawers above that. Maytag calls it a "deli drawer." The remaining kale that I never got around to using, after six weeks, started to get dry brown areas on the edges. Stayed green, except touches of brown where it started to dry. Of course, it was a very fresh local urban farm product, if that made any difference.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2012)

GLC said:


> (About where in the refrigerator kale kept well.)
> 
> Well, you know, I guess I need to check the temperature at that point, but it's in a bottom drawer. It's a French door model with a full width shallow drawer at the bottom and two standard type drawers above that. Maytag calls it a "deli drawer." The remaining kale that I never got around to using, after six weeks, started to get dry brown areas on the edges. Stayed green, except touches of brown where it started to dry. Of course, it was a very fresh local urban farm product, if that made any difference.



Hmmm, I think I should try in the Tupperware crisper. I have it where one of the crisper drawers used to be. I sometimes forget I have it.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 10, 2012)

Whenever I buy kale, it's the first thing I cook.  I love the color and the taste.  It never gets to "sit" around in my fridge.  

I love the taste of fresh kale.  With bacon or ham hocks.....  MMmmmmmm!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Whenever I buy kale, it's the first thing I cook.  I love the color and the taste.  It never gets to "sit" around in my fridge.
> 
> I love the taste of fresh kale.  With bacon or ham hocks.....  MMmmmmmm!



How do you do it when you have it with bacon?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 10, 2012)

I want to hear more about kale too. It's teasing me at the market, haunting me when I see it. I just know I'll like kale as much as I like gailan...


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I want to hear more about kale too. It's teasing me at the market, haunting me when I see it. I just know I'll like kale as much as I like gailan...



Don't forget to make some kale chips, but remember to get organic kale.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been meaning to try kale chips for quite some time...


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 10, 2012)

beetroot and celery for me

if you want to keep parsley, fresh dill, celery and other herbs longer just wrap them in kitchen paper towels, it absorbs the moisture and they stay green longer


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 11, 2012)

taxlady said:


> How do you do it when you have it with bacon?



I fry the bacon up and sweat the kale in the bacon fat.

The way I cook kale is to wash it (clean it) in a sink full of water.  The wet kale goes into the pot, preferably with something smoked...ham hock, bacon.

It takes awhile to cook down, but is so tender and delicious when done.

The remaining liquid in the pot is called pot liquor.  Along with cornbread it's heavenly,


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I fry the bacon up and sweat the kale in the bacon fat.
> 
> The way I cook kale is to wash it (clean it) in a sink full of water.  The wet kale goes into the pot, preferably with something smoked...ham hock, bacon.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll give that a try. I always have bacon, but seldom have ham or ham hocks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 11, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> I fry the bacon up and sweat the kale in the bacon fat.
> 
> The way I cook kale is to wash it (clean it) in a sink full of water.  The wet kale goes into the pot, preferably with something smoked...ham hock, bacon.
> 
> ...



Ha!  That's what my step-father used to call someone when he was mad at them, a pot-licker, oh, you said pot liquor.  We otta have a thread on old colloquialisms.  Of course they would have to be family friendly.

Seeeeeya;  Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 11, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ha!  That's what my step-father used to call someone when he was mad at them, a pot-licker, oh, you said pot liquor.  We otta have a thread on old colloquialisms.  Of course they would have to be family friendly.
> 
> Seeeeeya;  Goodweed of the North



I like your idea about colloquialisms.  I really want to emphasize the deliciousness of the real deal.  I can understand why someone would be called that.  The first one to grab the pot of flavor wins!  Much better than sex!


----------



## Merlot (Apr 11, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ha! That's what my step-father used to call someone when he was mad at them, a pot-licker, oh, you said pot liquor. We otta have a thread on old colloquialisms. Of course they would have to be family friendly.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
I havent heard that in a long time!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 12, 2012)

I pick the kale when I'm going to cook it, so it never makes it in the fridge. I find carrots, cabbage, and celery hang around the longest, but I generally don't have veggies that hang around more than a couple of days. I prefer kale stir fried instead of boiled.


----------



## GLC (Apr 12, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I've been meaning to try kale chips for quite some time...



I made them. It works fine. Just be careful if you salt them after you oil them. Go lighter than you tend to, because it all sticks. They were good. But I was more impressed with the no-oil microwave potato chips. They took considerably longer than the original post in my smallish microwave, but they were very good. I found that potatoes like Yukon Gold produced a much better chip than russets.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 12, 2012)

GLC said:


> I made them. It works fine. Just be careful if you salt them after you oil them. Go lighter than you tend to, because it all sticks. They were good. But I was more impressed with the no-oil microwave potato chips. They took considerably longer than the original post in my smallish microwave, but they were very good. I found that potatoes like Yukon Gold produced a much better chip than russets.


Have you tried beet chips? They are also very tasty.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 13, 2012)

GLC said:


> I made them. It works fine. Just be careful if you salt them after you oil them. Go lighter than you tend to, because it all sticks. They were good. But I was more impressed with the no-oil microwave potato chips. They took considerably longer than the original post in my smallish microwave, but they were very good. I found that potatoes like Yukon Gold produced a much better chip than russets.



I missed the post about "no-oil microwave potato chips." In this topic or another?

Potato chips are one bad food I just can't resist. I mostly handle that problem by not buying any. For some odd reason I've had an open bag of potato chips for 3-4 days and haven't even touched them the last two days. I think maybe I was too busy or preoccupied or something. I'm lucky I'm not hungry now this late (~10 pm local) or I'd be snacking them for sure.

It would be nice to have potato chips with no added fat since that's IMO the worst part about them. I don't worry about the salt too much or the starch at all since I don't eat a lot of other starchy food, but I think it's the grease in potato chips that put me off--even though I can't resist potato chips! I guess this is why I'm interested in the kale chips...

I suppose I'm getting a bit off topic but at least I know the OP won't get mad at me.


----------



## Cerise (Apr 13, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Was just contemplating this in another forum topic. What vegetables last the longest in your fridge?
> 
> Best example I can think of: cabbage. Cut off a quarter or a half, then throw the remainder back in your fridge (perhaps in a plastic bag in the crisper drawer) and a few months later bring it back out, peel off a few outside leaves, cut off 1/4 inch of the exposed cut part, and you're good to go to use more of it, and still put the unused part back in the fridge for another month or two...
> 
> ...


 
I prefer, & try to shop, for fresh vegetables & what's in Season whenever possible. Inevitably, they do go bad after a few days. When I can, I go to Farmers' markets.  

I like cabbage, brussels sprouts, etc.  I will buy certain frozen vegetables to keep on hand, rather than dumping so many fresh veggies.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 13, 2012)

I think everybody prefers fresh vegetables (who would prefer stale over fresh?) but the reason I asked the question in the OP is because for any variety of reasons most of us find ourselves unable (or unwilling) to go to the market from time to time. It's helpful to keep on hand both frozen vegetables and those that have good keeping qualities to handle these situations.

I'm making notes on the various long keeping vegetables mentioned in the topic and intend to keep some of them on hand for those occasions when I prefer to not go to the market to prepare for that night's dinner.


----------



## GLC (Apr 13, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I missed the post about "no-oil microwave potato chips." In this topic or another?
> 
> Potato chips are one bad food I just can't resist. I mostly handle that problem by not buying any. For some odd reason I've had an open bag of potato chips for 3-4 days and haven't even touched them the last two days. I think maybe I was too busy or preoccupied or something. I'm lucky I'm not hungry now this late (~10 pm local) or I'd be snacking them for sure.
> 
> ...



It was in an older thread, but it's simple. You have to be able to slice the potatoes very thin. I have a vintage carbon steel slicing device that does it. A good mandoline should do it. So far, my best results were with the Yukon gold and similar potatoes. Regular bakers not so much. No need to peel the potatoes. 

Salt the slices, heavily, like a steak, and let them sit and sweat for a while to take some water out of them. I just laid them out on paper towels and patted them dry on top after enough water had drawn off. If you want to flavor them with herbs or other spices, I'd do it at this stage. They will be dry after they're cooked and won't accept dry spices. 

You need something like a glass pan for the microwave. I just washed the glass floor of mine and used it. Oil the glass lightly. You don't have to reoil for the subsequent batches. Arrange the slices over the tray, directly on the glass, without overlapping. Microwave on High until they turn brown, darker than golden brown in spots. If they're not crisp when you think they're done, give them more time. 

The time varies a lot with different ovens. It took about 12 minutes in mine. It takes less in more powerful ovens. As little as five minutes. You might have to rearrange them near the end of the cycle, if your oven is uneven. Mine was. They will look kind of like those artisan "kettle" chips that are far darker than regular fried chips. 

That's it. They're crisp, but no oil. God flavor, but you don't get that coating of grease left in your mouth. And you can do it while you prepare other things, just keeping an eye on them, and you get plenty of warning when they start to brown.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the tip GLC!  It sounds like something I would probably eat as fast as I can cook them!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 13, 2012)

Am thinking I posted a similar recipe fairly recently, but when I looked, I couldn't find it.  I, too, love these chips!  Labor intensive, sure, but so good!

Great idea using the microwave turntable, GLC.  I was making them on a bacon rack according to the original recipe, which makes such little batches.

DH brought home 10 lbs(!) of russets, which work fine, though I would like to try Yukon golds (obviously after we get through 10 lbs of russets...)


----------



## Merlot (Apr 13, 2012)

GLC said:


> It was in an older thread, but it's simple. You have to be able to slice the potatoes very thin. I have a vintage carbon steel slicing device that does it. A good mandoline should do it. So far, my best results were with the Yukon gold and similar potatoes. Regular bakers not so much. No need to peel the potatoes.
> 
> Salt the slices, heavily, like a steak, and let them sit and sweat for a while to take some water out of them. I just laid them out on paper towels and patted them dry on top after enough water had drawn off. If you want to flavor them with herbs or other spices, I'd do it at this stage. They will be dry after they're cooked and won't accept dry spices.
> 
> ...


 
Ah, that is going in my "recipes to try" document!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 13, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Am thinking I posted a similar recipe fairly recently, but when I looked, I couldn't find it.  I, too, love these chips!  Labor intensive, sure, but so good!


Labor intensive is good! It's what forced our predecessor human cultures and human species to not get fat and lazy. It took far more time and energy to kill game or find and pick up food ("hunting and gathering cultures") than to just cash your welfare check and go down to the neighborhood 7-11 and pick up a case of beer, a couple bags of potato chips and a few microwave pizzas.

Our genetics are based upon the scarcity of food and the difficulty of acquiring it. Our present diabetes and obesity epidemics are based upon the rules of nature being subverted by the politics of modern cultures. Think about it...


----------



## GLC (Apr 13, 2012)

Well, what's really nice about these chips is that you can get your chip fix without keeping a bag around calling to you to eat on it, and you can have them ready by the time you finish fixing sandwiches or making up some dip. One modest size potato makes plenty for one person.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Apr 14, 2012)

LMAO GLC, I know what you mean! I hit my Lay's Wavy Hickory Barbecue chips again tonight, although I'm proud of myself that I've had the bag almost a week and haven't even had any the previous 3 nights. Could'a helped that I went out to dinner last night... But still, it's a benefit when that bad food takes a while to cook, particularly when you have enough resolution to not get them at the supermarket in the first place (something that works for me 80%-90% of the time).

I'm looking forward to trying the kale chips and the nuked potato chips. Both look like they'll take longer to cook than I can quickly and unhealthfully eat them.

That's the point I was trying to make about hunting and gathering. They both take almost as much energy to hunt and gather them as you receive by eating them. That's why in pre-historic times there were few if any fat people, few people with diabetes, and obesity problems were rare. Although of course the flip side was that many starved.

It is a modern challenge to stay healthy in our present times of plentifulness. Most of us have the access to eat far more than is healthy for us. I feel good that most of the time I pick the healthy way but I'm unable to accomplish that 100% of the time. The times that I lapse I try to focus it on those items that are least unhealthful. The kale chips and nuked potato chips sound like good examples of that.


----------

